# Fragrance oil in my fog machine



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

This year I bought a $30 fog machine at Wal-Mart and tried an experiment with it. I added some cotton candy-scented fragrance oil to the store bought fog mix. It really gave my fenced in backyard a good smell and it didn't seem to mess up my fog machine. I guess we'll see next October if the oil ruined the machine or not, but I'm optimistic because it seemed to be running fine after I cleaned it out the next day.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CPUVTI4/ref=sr_ph_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1483635947&sr=sr-1&keywords=cotton+candy+fragrance+oil


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cleaning it out immediately was likely a good idea. The scents that are specifically designed to work with fog machines are water-based, which reduces the likelihood of residue baking onto the works of the heating elements in the fogger.

Froggy's makes a line of water-based products for foggers (including cotton candy fragrance) that you might want to look into for next year:

http://www.froggysfog.com/scents/fluid-scent-additive.html


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I have been told that you should use a water base scent in fog machines. I used an oil base scent once and the next year it work for a few days before it died. 
Froggy Fog sell a Cotton Candy water base scent plus others you may want to try in the future.
http://www.froggysfog.com/scents/fluid-scent-additive.html

I see that Roxy beat me to the point.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great minds think alike, stick

Also helpful that you have direct experience with using an oil-based product to share.


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks, guys. I'll check out their products.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd be very careful, and probably a bit leery, about adding any scents to your fog or haze machines, besides the potential for destroying your machines, you may also run the risk of health issues with workers and or guests having adverse reactions to the fragrance.


----------

